# ABN Query....



## Chris (Aug 23, 2011)

Evidently one can't get an ABN unless you are running a legitimite business (I.E. you can't get one if your business is only deemed a 'hobby'). I'm wanting to register a _.com.au _website.... does anyone have any idea if I can use another business' ABN? Apologies but I can't find the answer on the ATO website.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 23, 2011)

No Chris, it has to relate to your business.

You even receive an email which states that you must keep your business website (.com.au) up to date (inc. contact details, location(s) etc.) and also advertise what you actually sell/offer as a business.


----------



## Virides (Aug 23, 2011)

You can register a business as SamNabz has said based on what your hobby is, the business doesn't need to make money in order to be a "business". It just has to meet the criteria of being a "business".


----------



## Ambush (Aug 23, 2011)

Why do you need an ABN for a hobby?


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> No Chris, it has to relate to your business.
> 
> You even receive an email which states that you must keep your business website (.com.au) up to date (inc. contact details, location(s) etc.) and also advertise what you actually sell/offer as a business.





Virides said:


> You can register a business as SamNabz has said based on what your hobby is, the business doesn't need to make money in order to be a "business". It just has to meet the criteria of being a "business".



Right, that makes sense, I appreciate your help guys. I have just emailed my accountant asking if he can set somethng up for me, cheers 



Ambush said:


> Why do you need an ABN for a hobby?



You don't, as I said I need it to obtain a _.com.au _domain name.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 23, 2011)

I have an ABN for my artist website and as Virides said, you don't nee to be making money, just have to be registered.


----------



## Ambush (Aug 23, 2011)

Just go to GoDaddy. get a domain there. ABN is a pain in the rear


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 23, 2011)

Ambush said:


> Just go to GoDaddy. get a domain there. ABN is a pain in the rear


How is it, you go online, fill in a form and they give you a number. It is simple, only gets complicated when your earning enough to have to register for GST.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 23, 2011)

Ambush, you *can't* register a _.com.au_ domain name unless you have an A.B.N.

You can register a _.com_ domain without one and most others, but for _.com.au_, you *need* an A.B.N.



kaotikjezta said:


> *It is simple, only gets complicated when your earning enough to have to register for GST.*



Exactly right.


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Ambush, you *can't* register a _.com.au_ domain name unless you have an A.B.N.



LOL, I was trying to explain that to him too


----------



## Ambush (Aug 23, 2011)

I know u cant but whats the big deal if its au or .com . And I have an ABN


----------



## D3pro (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't? Get the right amount of numbers and crazydomains will give you a .com.au ..... they don't check 
But yes... technically you can't.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 23, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Can't? Get the right amount of numbers and crazydomains will give you a .com.au ..... they don't check
> But yes... technically you can't.



Very true


----------

